# Seeking cellists (south of Boston, Massachusetts)



## wkasimer

My local orchestra, the Sharon Community Chamber Orchestra, is seeking cellists:

http://www.scco.org/about-us.html

We rehearse once a week (Tuesday evening), and perform three times a year. Our most recent concert featured Cimarosa's Il Maestro di Capella and Schubert's 6th; our next concert is on May 19, and will include Mehul's Symphony No. 1 and Beethoven's Violin Concerto.

We have both a long terms need (due to several recent geographic relocations of section members), as well as a short term need for this next concert (the Mehul is pretty cello-intensive, and a couple of section members, including myself, have a conflict with the concert date).

If interested, please PM me.


----------



## nobilmente

Maybe try: https://www.reddit.com/r/Cello/


----------

